# Postfix stmpd killed by signal 11

## rizzo

I'm a postfix newb.  So much so that I even joined the postfix-users mailing list for a different issue.  However I only got one response and then I stopped receiving mail altogether.  This morning I still got nothing new.

I check in my /var/log/mail/current and I have a bunch of errors regarding various items in /usr/lib/postfix being killed by signal 11 and then a bad command startup --throttling problem.  I went back in the logs (3 files I had to go back) to find where they started.  Here it is, with a couple of the lines preceeding it:

```
Aug 22 21:46:03 [postfix/smtpd] connect from russian-caravan.cloud9.net[168.100.1.4]

Aug 22 21:46:04 [postfix/smtpd] 5AD9E8D31: client=russian-caravan.cloud9.net[168.100.1.4]

Aug 22 21:46:04 [postfix/cleanup] 5AD9E8D31: message-id=<20020823054551.944005980@euler.imar.ro>

Aug 22 21:46:04 [postfix/smtpd] disconnect from russian-caravan.cloud9.net[168.100.1.4]

Aug 22 21:46:04 [postfix/qmgr] 5AD9E8D31: from=<owner-postfix-users@postfix.org>, size=3077, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Aug 22 21:46:05 [postfix/local] 5AD9E8D31: to=<don@seiler.us>, relay=local, delay=1, status=sent (mailbox)

Aug 23 00:14:34 [postfix/master] warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 20079 killed by signal 11

Aug 23 00:14:34 [postfix/master] warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling

Aug 23 00:15:34 [postfix/master] warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 20529 killed by signal 11

Aug 23 00:15:34 [postfix/master] warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling

Aug 23 00:16:35 [postfix/master] warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 21253 killed by signal 11

Aug 23 00:16:35 [postfix/master] warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling

```

Here is the last set of log lines.  This set of lines repeats every minute basically:

```
Aug 23 08:22:17 [postfix/master] warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/cleanup pid 8711 killed by signal 11

Aug 23 08:22:17 [postfix/master] warning: /usr/lib/postfix/cleanup: bad command startup -- throttling

Aug 23 08:22:17 [postfix/master] warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 8710 killed by signal 11

Aug 23 08:22:17 [postfix/master] warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling

Aug 23 08:22:17 [postfix/master] warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr pid 8712
```

Output of postconf -n is such:

```
alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

command_directory = /usr/sbin

config_directory = /etc/postfix

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

debug_peer_level = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

inet_interfaces = all

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

mail_owner = postfix

mail_spool_directory = /var/spool/mail

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, $mydomain,    mail.$mydomain, www.$mydomain, ftp.$mydomain

mydomain = seiler.us

myhostname = colossus.lan.seiler.us

mynetworks = 172.16.30.0/24, 127.0.0.0/8

myorigin = $mydomain

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

virtual_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtusertable
```

Obviously I would post this to the postfix-users list but my email is completely down.  Any help would be quite appreciated.

Update:  FYI, yes I have tried to replace my master.conf with the original source tarball one.  I've restarted postfix, stopped and started postfix, postfix reload'ed, etc.  Nada.

----------

## n0n

I don't suppose re-emerging postfix would help . . .

----------

## rizzo

Meh I could try.  Would probably take a while on this lil' box.  I have postfix-1.1.11-r5 installed, which is the latest.  Think I should just re-compile for re-compiling's sake?

----------

## n0n

If nothing else is working, that's what I'd try.

----------

## rizzo

Alright re-emerging.  I'll check back in when it's done.

For the record, "postfix check" reporting nothing.

----------

## n0n

Hey, I just found this, too . . .

----------

## rizzo

Not sure what they mean by optimizations.  My compile flags are thus:

```
CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i586 -O3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i586 -O3 -pipe"
```

My USE flags are thus:

```
USE="-X -kde -qt -arts -gnome -gtk gif jpeg png -avi -mpeg -quicktime -alsa -esd -mikmod -oss -nas -ggi -dvd -xmms -oggvorbis -flash -encode -ggz pam ssl crypt imap ldap tcpd -xface -mozilla spell -truetype xml -pdflib -plotutils -tetex -guile -java perl python readline libwww ncurses libg++ -postgres -mysql -gpm"
```

Although I probably don't need imap.  But I don't think that would be a problem in this case.  (update)  Nor do I need ldap.  :p  I see that the ebuild script also checks for an sasl use flag.  This flag isn't documented in the USE flag doc web page.  What is it?

----------

## rizzo

Hmmm recompiled it and now things are working.

I really need to get a firm grasp on postfix and start asking some questions on the postfix-users group.  I'm just paranoid that I'm losing a bunch of mail.

It definitely seems more lightweight than sendmail, I just need to learn how to wield it.

----------

